# ِDoes FreeBSD Support MPLS?



## spmzt (Jan 22, 2022)

Hello,

I want to setup MPLS on FreeBSD, but I can't find any documentation guide. I found this link below that says:


> the main goal of this project is reached.


Finishing FreeBSD MPLS implementation
But there is nothing about it on the Internet or Wiki.
Any Idea?

Thanks.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm not sure how to interpret these: <https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/log/?qt=grep&q=MPLS>

There was, at least, this (not long after the last edit to the linked wiki page): <https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/commit/?id=ca8882cad66d5bae719b6c7f901bb8740ba7d1b4>

Two ports of interest: net/mtr and net/mtr-nox11

mtr(8)



```
% pkg provides man8/mtr.8
Name    : mtr-nox11-0.94_1
Desc    : Traceroute and ping in a single network diagnostic tool
Repo    : FreeBSD
Filename: usr/local/man/man8/mtr.8.gz

Name    : mtr-0.94_1
Desc    : Traceroute and ping in a single network diagnostic tool
Repo    : FreeBSD
Filename: usr/local/man/man8/mtr.8.gz
%
```


----------



## Jose (Jan 22, 2022)

I don't think so. A keyword (apropos) search of the man pages returns no hits for "MPLS". Openbsd does appear to have a full implementation, and Freebsd appears to be missing a lot of the key pieces by comparison. E.g., there's no "mpls" stanza accepted by ifconfig. See pages 5 and 6 here:


			https://2011.eurobsdcon.org/papers/jeker/MPLS.pdf


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 9, 2022)

<https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-hackers/2022-April/000984.html> from Jake Freeland: 



> … I plan on finishing the work that this particular developer started for the upcoming 2022 GSoC. …



There's a response from Warner Losh.


----------

